# استعمال الكلور



## mohalrubaie (2 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
موقع رائع يتناول منظومات الكلور والمعدات المستعملة في محطات معالجة مياه الشرب ارجو لكم المنفعة 
*www.perfectchloro.com*

:1:​


----------



## aaamaaa (5 مايو 2011)

شكرااااااا


----------



## ارشد عماد (13 مايو 2011)

thank y


----------



## has2006 (13 مايو 2011)

مشكور على الرابط
لكن هذا موقع شركة هندية فقط
افضل موقع لكل ما يختص بالكلور هو
www.chlorineinstitute.org


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عادل2222 (26 يونيو 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررا على المجهود


----------



## qaz.147 (28 يونيو 2011)

ثانكس فور يو


----------



## محمد العسكرى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## magdy2006 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

الا يوجد بالعربى لتعم الفائدة


----------

